# After 15 years of delusional stupidity flights 11 and 175 were still absent from NY



## 7forever (Sep 12, 2016)

Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLVxWUbPDU

*Minute 2:12, a small object enters the frame from the upper right corner *--
Rapid Direct Decent, *No Banked Turn*

This clip of *raw, uncut footage was obtained through 
the Freedom of Information Act *by the National 
Institute of Standards and Technology. 

The running time is 3:15. At minute 2:12,* a small 
object* enters the frame from the upper right corner. 
It *moves in a straight line*, swiftly moving from a 
higher altitude to a lower altitude, coming from a 
southwesterly direction (around Elizabeth, NJ).

*The object makes no "banked turn*," as famously 
recorded by so many other cameras - *nor has it any 
visible wings, for that matter*.

Then, it plows straight into the south side of 
the South Tower, with explosions emanating from the 
north side, in the vicinity of the 60th floors.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 12, 2016)

"Dude, I saw the second explosion, *there was no plane that hit that second building*, it exploded from the inside out."

*"You said the second one was just an explosion?"*

*"I didn't see a plane. I was here watching it*. I couldn't believe it. It exploded, *it was like a flash of white light and everything just blew out*."


----------



## 7forever (Sep 12, 2016)

*A plane could could not have been between the rear of the towers* from that direction unless it had crashed into the west side. The story has always been that it impacted the southeast corner. That object went between the buildings and made turns, not any plane or chopper. *Unbelievable is an understatement*. 

*8:47* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY1D6HHL94E

"There you see *the plane...between the two buildings*...and then you see the explosion...*right there, unbelievable*."


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 12, 2016)

Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.




That's a plane.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2016)

Space shuttle?


----------



## 7forever (Sep 12, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget about the nose-out. IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## phoenyx (Sep 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that's a picture. Pictures and videos can be manipulated. Surely you're aware of that?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 13, 2016)

And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 14, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> ...





phoenyx said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> ...



I am also aware of the real time coverage as the plane hit the second tower and all those eye witnesses that saw the same thing.  Do you think that plane and all it's passengers are being sequestered somewhere for 15 years in order to perpetuate a conspiracy theory?  Tell them they can disembark.  Their families miss them...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?


as we have to tell you trolls over and over and over again, we dont know exactly what happened,we did not orchestrate the whole thing.All we can do is prove what did not happen which is what we have done with you several times over the years that you ignore since you only see what you want to see which is that the fires did not cause the collapse of the towers.

all we can do is SPECULATE to what happened with the planes,why dont you ask the Bush,and Obama,or better yet Donald Rumsfield,they know EXACTLY what happened but until they are put behind bars where they belong and a real investigation is done,not the keystone cop verstion of the governments will never know.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 15, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?
> ...


Moron keep on pretending that 4 planes were kidnapped by the government or that they never existed, we know better. You delusional retards can go on believing what ever will get you through the day, by the way? they have medication for those conditions.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 15, 2016)

Fan, my brother in law is a pilot for United.  He went  to a lot of funerals.  His friends are gone.  There is no conspiracy.  They are gone.  No need to speculate that 1 out of 4 planes that day, disappeared under mysterious circumstances.  Did one of the other planes actually hit one of the towers?  Did one plow into the ground?  Did one hit the Pentagon building?  Then why question the 4th?  Is it not obvious?


----------



## 7forever (Sep 15, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> ...



Was 175 black, no windows, with misaligned parts from front to back?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 15, 2016)

7forever said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Your picture is what is referred to as forced perspective. Mere distance at which the pictures were taken, and the poor quality of one and the different angles the pictures were taken can account for the looks.  Side by side at an airport would tell a different story.  But, that isn't your problem. This is:  Where is flight 175, and all the people who were aboard it?





perspective^


----------



## depotoo (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder if people that are so delusional are safe enough outside a mental ward?


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 15, 2016)

7forever said:


> Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLVxWUbPDU
> 
> ...


*
All I've got to say is that you are one blind and stupid MF!!!!*


----------



## 7forever (Sep 15, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> ...



Bring it on bitch! I'll be here tomorrow to clobber you over and over. Are you game to get smashed?


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 15, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Really???   I can't help it if you can't see the plane and want to pretend it's something else....an alien craft or something.   But I can furnish you a video that shows it's a plane that hit the second  tower.   I also learned that I can't fix stupid...so no skin off my back if you want to live in your little lala land fantasy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I love how you call US delusional morons when the government to this day has failed to prove their version of events to be true. I love that you call us morons the fact you skipped through junior high school school science classses ignoring the laws of physics that it was impossible for the fires to bring the towers down ignoring the testimonys of witnesses that heard explosions as well as ignoring how architects and engineers as well as demoltion experts have debunked their lies that the fires caused the collapsed and you call US delusional morons  even though they have all debunked it that the fires did not cause the collapse.
comedy gold.

Myself,Eots,and many others have taken you to school too many times to remember that no plane hit the pentagon and explosives caused the towers to fall so all you do is entertain me with your childish insults and name calling in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I wonder if people that are so delusional are safe enough outside a mental ward?


I love how you are so delusional you swallow the governments version of events hook,line and sinker believing what the propaganda media and our corrupt government institutions even though they have a LONG line of history if lying to the people going back decades over very high credible experts in their fields that say it was imposssible for the the events of 9/11 to happen the way they did such as the laughable pentagon conspiracy theory they have that an airliner hit the pentagon or that fires brought down the towers.

You go and talk about how people have no morals cheering on a team lie the patriots for cheating yet YOU accept the governments  version of  events about the pentagon and the buildings collapsing  though they have failed everytime to prove it to be true and the facts dont fit the governments explanation.congrats miss hypocrite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



this  paid shill sure gets paid a lot of money.they would never come back for the constant ass beatings they get from you over and over for free thats for sure.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> ...


great way to describe yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Dude who are you talking to? I wasnt calling YOU a paid shill.I was calling the troll that you arguing with one. You should know better than that that i would call you that the fact you have exposed what so many so called JFK reseachers like Jim Marrs cover up that the driver Greer shot him.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 16, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?



*The 911 commission disagrees with you and offers proof that chopper 4 did not capture flight 175*. You must prove that all footage lines up together as only one thing being near the towers. You cannot do this because *the ball was at the southwest corner of T1 five seconds before T2 exploded in the front*. They cannot be reconciled as being one. It is impossible.

*The fake plane nonsense has it behind/south of T2 where it had to be, of course*. These simple *facts debunk your beliefs* and guarantee they cannot be proven in reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?
> ...



they do the same thing in their ramblings that a plane hit the towers that they do in their same ramblings that the fires caused the collapse of the towers ignore the laws of physics how they were violated that day.

anytime you tell them pesky little facts that its obvious the photos were faked because it is IMPOSSIBLE for a plane to pass in and out of a steel framed tower like it is swiss cheese as one photo taken  shows,they play dodgeball same as they do when you prove to them explosives brought the towers down, go into one liner insults.

they skipped junior high school science classes otherwise they would know that never in history has fires caused a tower to collapse and if they had not,they would know that aluminum crumples up if you slam it against steel.you spell that out to them dummies style,it STILL never registers with them  cause they only see what they WANT to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?
> ...


Retired retarded cant handle pesky little facts that demolition experts disagree with him as well same as architects and enginners that the fires caused the collapse of the towers and that the best expert pilots in the world disagree with him as well that a plane hit the pentagon.


he has the arrogant attitude HE is right and all these experts around the country as well as those people on the 9/11 commission are wrong.comedy gold.

he probably isnt even aware some of the commission members themselves in that video you showed did not accept the report.hee hee


----------



## depotoo (Sep 16, 2016)

It's sad to see  those with an agenda,  money making, feed upon the minds of the easily swayed, gullible, weak.  It is nothing different than what ISIS does. 





LA RAM FAN said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if people that are so delusional are safe enough outside a mental ward?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Fan, my brother in law is a pilot for United.  He went  to a lot of funerals.  His friends are gone.  There is no conspiracy.  They are gone.  No need to speculate that 1 out of 4 planes that day, disappeared under mysterious circumstances.  Did one of the other planes actually hit one of the towers?  Did one plow into the ground?  Did one hit the Pentagon building?  Then why question the 4th?  Is it not obvious?



 where it has been debunked that the fires caused the collapse of the towers,it has been debunked that a plane hit the pentagon,it has been debunked


depotoo said:


> It's sad to see  those with an agenda,  money making, feed upon the minds of the easily swayed, gullible, weak.  It is nothing different than what ISIS does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that indeed is you down to the wire,the gullible,easily swayed,and weak miss hypocrite.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 16, 2016)

depotoo said:


> It's sad to see  those with an agenda,  money making, feed upon the minds of the easily swayed, gullible, weak.  It is nothing different than what ISIS does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course people like you have to admit certain evidence doesn't matter. That's one of the greater points of my work. *A real plane could never be where the ball was a mere five seconds before the south tower exploded*.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Did you quit taking your meds FAN?   Exactly what has been proven to be false in the official reports?  I know for a fact that a plane hit the Pentagon, lost good friends there and talked to others.  GO check yourself back in to the asylum and get some help.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


THAT'S YOUR SCIENTIFIC PROOF????   BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, RFLMAO, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## 7forever (Sep 16, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Wrong thread, retard.

Of course people like you have to admit certain evidence doesn't matter. That's one of the greater points of my work. *A real plane could never be where the ball was a mere five seconds before the south tower exploded*. The ball is right of T1. The red dot shows fake 175 four seconds before explosion. *They cannot be the same*.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...








Seriously dude, take your meds, it will be all right in the morning


----------



## 7forever (Sep 16, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This an awfully fake CGI plane from 911 with no right wing.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 16, 2016)

Were all the people out in the street witnessing the plane going into the building in on the conspiracy?  And again, where are all of the people on flight 175, and where is the plane?  4 planes took off from an airport.  0 landed at an airport.  Where are the planes?  And now that you think the Pentagon was faked too, do you think the first tower was hit by a plane?  Where is the third plane and all of those missing people?  You have to have an answer for your conspiracy theory to work.  All of those people didn't evaporate into thin air.  Where has the conspiracy theorist placed those individuals for 15 years?


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> ...









these give you a better view, looks like a plane to me.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not pictures of the second plane flying right into the second tower?  It looked like the second plane nearly went all the way through the structure.
> ...






these are better quality videos and it sure looks like a plane to me


----------



## phoenyx (Sep 16, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



My father's a computer graphics artist. It seems you'd be amazed at what they can do with computers these days. All those movie effects? A lot of them aren't actually filmed, but done with computers. Seriously, if you really want to study the issue, I highly recommend watching a 9/11 documentary such as the following one...


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 16, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...




So all the dead people were CGI?????    You're as dumb as the idiot that started this thread.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 16, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



He'd have to be Houdini to make that plane disappear.  Too many people's eyes were glued to the towers after the first plane hit.  THEY SAW the 2nd plane in real time, from ground zero.  Were they *all* lying about what they saw?


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



So, all *the dead passengers were inside a CGI* with no wings or windows and misaligned plane parts? *You're a dumb piece of shit*.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...



What exactly are you claiming?  That the plane was real or not?


----------



## phoenyx (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



You ever flown in a CGI plane?


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



That's a stupid question.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I posted an article in another thread about some of these things.  It was the thread that Dale was saying goodbye.  Many of the things you guys are bringing up were refuted there.

Here is an article from Popular Mechanics, who did the research and wrote an entire book debunking the theories, INCLUDING the one that the fires were not hot enough to "melt" steel.

Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - The World Trade Center


----------



## phoenyx (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



I only asked it because of yours; trying to get you to think a little bit about what 7forever said. Instead of insulting the people you're talking to, you might try paying a little more attention to what they're actually saying.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...



Oohhhhhh, you were just showing us that you're as stupid as he is, got it.


----------



## phoenyx (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...





LTCArmyRet said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



Sigh -.- You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



I explained clearly and presented evidence that only an object was captured by chopper 4, the longest and most authentic footage from 911. Go back and the read the OP and others on page 1.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



AND.......the object was a commercial jet


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



With no right wing, stabililzer, or rudder. That's your plane in a real debate.






2nd Plane Impact: Techmac - YouTube


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...




ONE MORE TIME DUMBASS........FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE BUILDING, BETTER QUALITY VIDEO THAN YOUR GRAINY,PISS POOR VIDEO THAT YOU IGNORANTLY ARE BASING YOUR FUCKED UP STUPID THEORIES ON.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



ONE MORE TIME DUMBASS........FROM THE MOST RELIABLE FOOTAGE FROM 911. BETTER QUALITY VIDEO THAN YOUR GRAINY, PISS POOR VIDEOS THAT YOU IGNORANTLY BASE YOUR FUCKED UP STUPID THEORIES ON. *A floating ball was filmed coming from the west, an impossible trajectory in those final seconds for a plane of any size*.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


*
A FLOATING BALL BROUGHT DOWN THE WTC TOWERS????*     BWAHAHAHAHAHA,,,, I feel sorry for such stupidity.  Oh I'm sorry for being so insensitive, go take your meds, have a nap, it will be alright.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

*A loud bomb before T2 collapse*.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...




Is the reason you keep avoiding my question because there is no logical response?    Where are the people hiding that were on 4 planes?  Where are they?  Where are the planes? Where is flight 175?  Surely it has run out of fuel and landed somewhere by now....




Photo shop or hijacked plane full of dead Americans?
Is it a co-incidence that on the same day someone decided to play a visual plane trick on us, there was a plane that was actually hijacked?
Instead of avoiding the hard question, how about coming up with an answer, so I can quit asking, "Where have the United pilots and their planes and passengers been hiding for 15 years?"


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



I have no idea, but *it certainly didn't impact T2*.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLVxWUbPDU
> 
> ...



So you are trying to claim that someone used explosives on one tower and a plane to take down the other one? We all saw the second plane quite clearly. That is just crazy talk.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



*Where are the markings and windows on these images you claim was 175?* They surely had to be captured at least once with so many recordings. *Retards like yourself must always ignore the details* that are essential to prove something as epic as 911.

*The plane images are ridiculous fakes*. Much of the footage was from the news, therefore *the low quality excuse can't be explained without admitting the footage was purposely degraded*. The amateur and broadcast footage all looks the same because it was all manufactured by the same sources that produced the forged content.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

So, somehow, while cameras were rolling LIVE, they were able to add in CGI effects?  You have got to be shitting me...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Then what *did *it impact, because it never landed at an airport.  I'm sure it's out of fuel by now...
For this conspiracy theory to fly you need a viable response, not just,"Who knows?"


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> So, somehow, while cameras were rolling LIVE, they were able to add in CGI effects?  You have got to be shitting me...



*No CGI for wb11*. It's path and trajectory are impossible for any plane.* It was live*.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So, somehow, while cameras were rolling LIVE, they were able to add in CGI effects?  You have got to be shitting me...
> ...




What???  It was a plane... it was shown on LIVE tv hitting the second tower.  The same plane was shown from 2 different angles hitting the tower in the exact same way.  Please pass me some of whatever you are smoking.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Nothing impacted it, unless you count the ball. I don't care if anyone believes my view, but *I have provided answers and evidence to support that no plane impacted T2*.

"Dude, *I saw the second explosion, there was no plane that hit that second building*, it exploded from the inside out."

*"You said the second one was just an explosion?"*

*"I didn't see a plane. I was here watching it*. I couldn't believe it. It exploded, *it was like a flash of white light and everything just blew out*."


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 17, 2016)

Live action footage of actual aircraft is somehow cgi, explain how they pulled that off? Then explain how they got the still photos of the plane? THEN explain all the EYEWITNESS testimony of people on the ground at New York and the Pentagon?

Last but not least in order for the 4 planes to disappear they had o GO SOMEWHERE. Where did they go? What happened to the crews and passengers? If they were kidnapped and then murdered by the Government how many people were involved to take 4 aircraft in flight fly below radar to undisclosed sie with no one on the ground seeing the aircraft and no one in the last 15 years spilling the beans?

What is delusional is your stupid argument in view of all the missing and known facts.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



The people.  Where the hell are the people from flight 175?


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Everything has a beginning or at least the earliest point identified. On 911 that was *chopper 4. The reporter (April Amonica)* had more than two minutes to see flight 175 flying directly at her and the pilot. *No plane was filmed or witnessed*. *I wouldn't have to prove anything beyond that in a real debate, nor would a defense attorney*. It can be viewed as reasonable doubt. The defense would say that maybe they did die, but not by flying into the south tower. I don't have the burden of proving anything, although *I presented a bunch of evidence that is quite easy to understand*.

13:10-"*Then we witnessed an explosion on the other tower*. Now we think that there was a plane that actually headed into the second tower at some point and that's what caused that second explosion."


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



So you expect everyone to just believe your cockamamie story because you say so??


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



You are only taking into account those people's whose recollection of the days events support your own lame ass theory.   There is plenty of EVIDENCE that PROVES a second plane hit T2.   A scientist....you are not..... A nut, lunatic, psycho....yes you are.   Go take your meds and take a nap.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


So you ignore the reams of photos still shots film and eyewitness testimony for a grain almost unviewable shot that you think supports your point.In a debate you would be laughed off the stage in a court room you would be buried under the obvious evidence you refuse to even consider.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



*Where are the markings and windows on these images you claim was 175?* They surely had to be captured at least once with so many recordings. *Retards like yourself must always ignore the details* that are essential to prove something as epic as 911.

*The plane images are ridiculous fakes*. Much of the footage was from the news, therefore *the low quality excuse can't be explained without admitting the footage was purposely degraded*. The amateur and broadcast footage all looks the same because it was all manufactured by the same sources that produced the forged content.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


Posting a video where the tower obscures visibility of the plane, because the plane is directly behind the tower, as evidence there was no plane only serves to expose you as unimaginably insane beyond belief or a liar of such extreme magnitude who will say anything, no matter how farfetched, to promote his lies.

Either way, your entire position went down the proverbial toilet with that post.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

It's a plain, traveling at a high speed... high in the sky... you expect to be able to read the markings on it in video from 2001?  You have any idea how far video technology has come in 15 years? 

Funny how earlier you were saying it was just a ball and not a plane, and now you are admitting it is a plane, just not 175 because it doesn't have the proper markings and windows.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Acutally you are wrong as usual, retard. I used two powerful witnesses who were filming before the explosion and both videos prove that no plane was in their film. *The blob in Clifton's film appears out of thin air*. Reasonable doubt was established long ago about the plain shit.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > *It's a plain*, traveling at a high speed... high in the sky... you expect to be able to read the markings on it in video from 2001?  You have any idea how far video technology has come in 15 years?
> ...



Yeah, sorry I'm watching football and typing at the same time.  So that makes me stupid, but at least I'm not crazy.

So explain how you went from saying it was a ball that hit the tower, to now saying it was a PLANE without the correct windows and markings?  Make up your damn mind.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



"Acutally"?  What's that?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Who gives a shit?  I would think someone like you who wants people to take your opinion seriously, would care.  And if anyone is going to take you seriously, you need to be consistent.  Was it some ball out of the sky without wings, or was it a plane without the correct windows and markings to be flight 175?  Make up your mind.  If you don't know yourself, then why should we believe a word you say?


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...



Nothing. It wasn't there because there was no plane. Good luck trying shoot garbage like this from a mile away without heavy alteration. NBC only had a few hours to produce some shit. I think he was on TV before noon.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you think. You cannot challenge my posts, nor can you produce any evidence that 175 was captured by anyone. There was a ball and fake plane footage, most of which was created after the event.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


I've read your idiocies before. I've seen you post blurred images, only to claim they're unrecognizable, before. There's really no need for me to review insane postulations I know have not magically transformed into into anything less batshit crazy than the 1000 other times you've posted this nonsense.

I'm merely pointing out how posting a video where the tower blocks the view of the incoming plane as evidence there was no plane is either lying or crazy. There really is no other explanation for your actions and I really don't care which it is since either way utterly and completely destroys any credibility you had ... which was non-existent to begin with.

Applying your brain-dead position to Waco, no one there died in the siege because the walls of their compound obscured their deaths.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



*This is the ball with no wings filmed live*. There is nothing to it. She even mistakes it for a chopper. That proves it wasn't altered by anyone afterward. *The evidence tells anyone willing to research this that this was the only object there before the south tower blew up*.

"*I believe that could be a police helicopter*"


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I can clearly see the faint outlines of wings.  That is not some ball hitting the tower, it is a plane.


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

*It only has to do with the angle at which the plane was photographed. In order to get the same wing alignment the plane must be more to the right toward the camera*. The fake wing is also angled impossibly upward and the left engine is too close to the front. It's an awful fake that will never have an explanation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> *It only has to do with the angle at which the plane was photographed. In order to get the same wing alignment the plane must be more to the right toward the camera*. The fake wing is also angled impossibly upward and the left engine is too close to the front. It's an awful fake that will never have an explanation.


Holyfuckingshit! 

First you idiotically claim a "ball," and not a plane, flew into the south tower.....

..... but then you post this image of what is indisputably a plane...






Once again, you completely and utterly destroy your own moronic position without help from anyone else.

Good job, Sport!


----------



## 7forever (Sep 17, 2016)

You're right, I did post an image of one real plane, but *it wasn't from 911 you miserable bitch*.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> You're right, I did post an image of one real plane, but *it wasn't from 911 you miserable bitch*.


So what is your point with the images of the two planes then?


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2016)

7forever said:


> You're right, I did post an image of one real plane, but *it wasn't from 911 you miserable bitch*.


The picture you posted has two planes in it. From where was the image taken of the plane on the top?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



seven this post is to lewdog NOT you.
funny how you are objective and open minded when it comes to the fact oswald was innocent of shooting JFK and no there was no evidence against him but plenty of evidence there were multiple shooters and it was a CIA operation yet when it comes to 9/11 your evidence is the warrren commission of the JFK assassination.

hate to break the news to you but that popular mechanics piece " which was funded by the government no less" was debunked years ago by david ray griffins book here.

https://www.amazon.com/Debunking-11-Mechanics-Defenders-Conspiracy/dp/156656686X&tag=ff0d01-20

dont you EVER get tired of having your ass handed to you on a platter here?

I see you are one of those people that have the warped logic you can accept it the CIA killed kennedy but 9/11 you cover your ears and close your eyes on since it hits too much close to home to and is much more recent than the JFK case.amazing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...




you got it..They were what are called plants.people that work for the government disguised as ordinary citizens.stage actors.they were there in sandy hook,the boston bombing amongst other places as well.

you seem to be unaware of the facts that there was never a shread of evidence that a plane hit the pentagon.that it was a missile that caused the damage,read that book in that links that debunks the lies of the 9/11 coverup commission i referred him to in my post before this one.

when you understand  how there was no evidence that a plane hit the pentagon,and how it was impossible to have done that,you will then understand why its very questionable if they hit the tower as well especially since it has been proven multiple times over and over again in this section by myself and many others,that explosives brought down the towers. you dont seem to be familiar with bld 7.that is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission the 9/11 apologists or the government have never been able to get around that explosives brought the towers down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...




you took him to school major big time.Like all bush dupes who cant accept defeat,as usuaul in defeat,he comes back with one liner insults.that is always the rebuttals of Bush dupes when they know they cant counter pesky facts.lol

like you said,you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink it.you showed him the video that he refuses to watch.guess he never heard of steven spielberg how you can fake images to make them LOOK real.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > LTCArmyRet said:
> ...




actually that is easy as pie to explain.here if you REALLY want to learn what really happened that day and want get all the ansers to your questions,do what all these other people who refuse to look at an opposing view wont do like that army retired idiot will never do.which is read all these links.you will get all your questions  answered and see for yourself there was never a plane that hit the towers.

oh and read that book by david ray griffith i posted in my earlier link as well.

United Airlines Flight 175 | 9/11 PLANES HOAX

SHANKSVILLE CORONER:  NO BODIES FOUND AT 9/11 ‘CRASH’ SITE


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Did you quit taking your meds again FAN?  Your funny, using a conspiracy theorists book as proof??  what a loon, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > phoenyx said:
> ...



Where are the people that boarded plane 175?  Where are the people?  That plane had to land somewhere as their fuel ran out.  Where are the people that were on the plane that you think did not hit the Pentagon.   Where are they now?  Did any planes hit the towers?  If not, where are the people?  The plane that was drilled onto the ground that day,  where did it go if not into the ground?  Who dug that giant hole and filled with with plane debris?  
For your theory to be believable you have to account for all those missing people.  Tell me how the government pulled off hiding all of those people from their loved ones for all these years.  Where are the people?


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Sep 30, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



you simpleton, they were in the wreckage of the towers, the Pentagon and at Shanksville.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I just referred you to links that will give you the answers,I cant help it if you wont read them you know?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > He'd have to be Houdini to make that plane disappear.  Too many people's eyes were glued to the towers after the first plane hit.  THEY SAW the 2nd plane in real time, from ground zero.  Were they *all* lying about what they saw?
> ...



Yet you post no evidence that anyone lied about what they saw on 9/11, at Sandy Hook or Boston or any other point of attack, nor did you post any proof that "plants, people that work for the government disguised as ordinary citizens" were involved in any of these tragedies. That which is in your head is just part of the delusions your doctor told you about.



LA RAM FAN said:


> you seem to be unaware of the facts that there was never a shread of evidence that a plane hit the pentagon.that it was a missile that caused the damage,read that book in that links that debunks the lies of the 9/11 coverup commission i referred him to in my post before this one.



There's plenty of evidence the Pentagon was hit by AA77 but absolutely none that it was a missile - unless you consider a passenger jet to be a missile - and no evidence of explosives (not that an explosion could have caused the linear damage).
Simply living in denial may satisfy your personal need to belong to something - in this case a gaggle of mindless sheeple who have convinced themselves (but no one else) that they have superior knowledge and intelligence. 

You've known since your school days (or does it still pick you up?) that just isn't so:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

I see agent shill sayit has been sent by his handlers to fart in the thread as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

LTCArmyRet said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



great rebuttal to all the facts in those links.I guessed you showed me.


you did the same thing with me you did with that other guy that showed you the video how things are faked just like in hollywood this-


well since you cover your eyes and close your ears to evidence .I can see you are a complete waste of time not worthy bothering anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

this  government agent paid shill agent  agent always runs off with his tail between his legs when you ask him to produce the evidence of the plane flying into the pentagon.when you bring up the fact the pentagon has thousands of cameras yet they cannot produce ONE SINGLE film of evidence of a plane flying into the pentagon as would be so easy to show if there WAS  a plane that came in. all the pentagon has ever released and allthey can ever show is five frames of an orange ball exploding outside the wall as their evidence of a plane coming in.

That goes in line with there is no proof that any passengers boarded any flights. If they boarded the flights,WHY cant the govenment produce the film footage of them loading on the flights as would be easy to do if they had any film footage and as they always did back then? answer,nobody ever boarded them.

pretty much spells it out and black and white here below in this paragraph.produce the evidence they loaded the planes Irish Ram,or you have no evidenced they boarded.

these are not MY words below.FACTS by independent reseachers.lol

* 1.* Do we have any evidence that shows the passengers at the airport, boarding terminals or boarding the planes?

Answer: No - Not on any of the "4 flights" of 911 [Is this not a huge red flag already? If such footage existed, and by all means if the governments story is true, there is indeed footage of all the passengers at the airports and boarding terminals. Yet not an inch of footage of this video has ever once been produced.] **The answer why there is no video of any of the passengers at any of the terminals or airports is because it simply does not exist and never did exist.

He nailed it. cause they never boarded is WHY it does not exist.

Bodies ,luggage and titanium plane parts do not " Vaporize " as the US Governments story line says.

The lack of plane wreckage/debris ,bodies at the pentagon and shanksville crash sites alone are proof that the US Government  LIED to the American people.

I have no doubt that the US Government  executed all the passengers  of the flights that were supposedly taken over by men with boxcutters.


also people seem to think that it is out of the question that our government would have actually murdered all those on those flights which they are very capable of the fact the clintons and bushs have along history of murdering people off yet they get off scott free with no serious investigation into them when there is all the evidence in the world to put them behind bars.


those bodies vapoirizing at the pentagaon as  the government and agent sayit CLAIMS,works well in a hollywood movie with sean connery and nicholas cage but on not in the REAL world sheep.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Oct 1, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




And of course, you're the individual that knows what all the correct answers are.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Oct 1, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> this  government agent paid shill agent  agent always runs off with his tail between his legs when you ask him to produce the evidence of the plane flying into the pentagon.when you bring up the fact the pentagon has thousands of cameras yet they cannot produce ONE SINGLE film of evidence of a plane flying into the pentagon as would be so easy to show if there WAS  a plane that came in. all the pentagon has ever released and allthey can ever show is five frames of an orange ball exploding outside the wall as their evidence of a plane coming in.
> 
> That goes in line with there is no proof that any passengers boarded any flights. If they boarded the flights,WHY cant the govenment produce the film footage of them loading on the flights as would be easy to do if they had any film footage and as they always did back then? answer,nobody ever boarded them.
> 
> ...




Were you at the Pentagon on 9/11/01?   Just answer that one question.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 1, 2016)

LA, thing is, My brother in law is a pilot for United.  Those crew members were his friends.  He hasn't seen them since 911.  If no one boarded those planes, and no  one piloted those planes, then where are his friends?  What happened to the pilots?  Are they still flying planes?  Where are the pilots that he saw every day, but hasn't seen since 911?  My brother in law was in California and was waiting  to fly  back from LA but the plane never arrived.  Where are the pilots and crew members?  How did they just cease to exist?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 1, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the people that boarded plane 175?  Where are the people?
> ...



Garbage in ... Garbage out.
Just like you, anyone can post anything on the Internet. Rational adults seek out credible info, separate the wheat from the chaff, and then form conclusions based on the info and their logic. "Truthers" tend to chew the chaff and swallow it whole. It has no nutritional (or intellectual) value.

Idiots begin with their preconceived conclusions and then plumb the fetid bowels of the Internet for anything which supports that conclusion. The Nazi idiots always conclude "it was the Joooo!" and then pretend to "prove" it.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 1, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> LA, thing is, My brother in law is a pilot for United.  Those crew members were his friends.  He hasn't seen them since 911.  If no one boarded those planes, and no  one piloted those planes, then where are his friends?  What happened to the pilots?  Are they still flying planes?  Where are the pilots that he saw every day, but hasn't seen since 911?  My brother in law was in California and was waiting  to fly  back from LA but the plane never arrived.  Where are the pilots and crew members?  How did they just cease to exist?


 
CTs like LA Ram care nothing about the graves they piss on or the grieving survivors of the victims. They care only about their nefarious agendas. Just check out their often vicious characterization of the Sandy Hook tragedy, the victims and their families. Unless the 2 major US airlines involved in 9/11 are complicit - and I mean adding literally thousand of people to the conspiracy - those planes fueled, loaded and took off, never to be seen again. Where are the planes?

When 1 prominent "Truther" finally admitted to himself he had been had, he went public with his divorce from the movement. He was ostracized, threatened, and falsely labeled a pedophile by his former Love Police comrades. He recognized the insipid and malevolent nature of both the "Truthers" and their movement and he had the temerity and the courage to say so:

The 9/11 conspiracy theorist who changed his mind

...Veitch was now a well-known figure in the conspiracy community. But, while some believers could be dismissed as harmless crackpots, there was a malevolent undercurrent to many of the theories.

In essence, the modern conspiracy narrative is the same as the one that has existed since at least the 19th century: that the few (often termed the “Illuminati”) control the many. This, of course, is the nucleus of the dangerous anti-Jewish myth. When he was an insider, did he experience anti-Semitism? His eyes open wide: “Loads. Loads. I was once accused of being a Jew because of my olive skin and my nose. They said, ‘We can’t trust him’.” And when they say the ‘Illuminati’ or ‘Reptiles’, do they actually mean Jews? “It’s slightly complicated but, mostly, yes,” he says.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

two farts on a row from you LT army brainwashed.

to no surprise USMB's resident troll agent sayit who shits all over the floor everyday here in the conspiracy section likes your  posts,THAT i would be very worried about.


 I see you did what ALL  Bush dupes do  when you cant produce the filmed evidence of the people  boarding the airliners to prove there were planes-this-

Never fails,you Bush dupes do the same on that as you do when asked to produce the filmed footage of an airliner coming into the pentagon as always which again is this-

run off as always.therefore since you have no filmed footage to produce of them boarding the planes same as you dont that an airliner came into the pentagon.and my links proved that it was an impossible for an airliner to slam into the towers and you keep doing this- when you cant refute facts.I see this thread has clearly run its course.

waits till you return to shit all over the floor with agent sayit again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

never gets old taking Bush dupes  to school that no planes went through the towers. INSTEAD  of changing the subject to what happened to all the passengers ,you guys play dodgeball and run off with your tail between your legs changing the subject to what happened to all the people? you guys would be laughed out of a debating hall in minutes cause you keep evading this link  United Airlines Flight 175 | 9/11 PLANES HOAX

 link that proves it was impossible for planes to have hit the towers.

you all run off with your tail between your legs knowing you cant refute the pesky little facts in this link below and then change the subject playing dodgeball going into evade mode asking  what happened to all the passengers?

United Airlines Flight 175 | 9/11 PLANES HOAX

Instead of asking some internet poster what happened to the passengers,you SHOULD be asking that question to Bush,Clinton,Obama,,Rumsfiled and Cheney.Not me. after all you are the ones obsessed over it instead of trying to refute the pesky facts in that link you cant get around that no plane hit the towers.

"I" wasnt the one that orcheastrated 9/11. THEY did yet you are asking ME instead of them and not demanding that they be put on trial and have a lie detector test? thats really bright and smart thinking. you guys kill me with your logic


----------



## 7forever (Oct 27, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> LA, thing is, My brother in law is a pilot for United.  Those crew members were his friends.  He hasn't seen them since 911.  If no one boarded those planes, and no  one piloted those planes, then where are his friends?  What happened to the pilots?  Are they still flying planes?  Where are the pilots that he saw every day, but hasn't seen since 911?  My brother in law was in California and was waiting  to fly  back from LA but the plane never arrived.  Where are the pilots and crew members?  How did they just cease to exist?



It is common sense that *Clifton Cloud* did not see a plane. *He saw the object that chopper 4 filmed* and just assumed it must've been a helicopter. It was not. He *was about a mile away*, making it impossible for anyone from his position to not positively identify a plane. *I've gathered sustainable facts while you and others persist on proven delusions*.


"*Ya, but I don't think it was a plane*. No, because it happened like 20 minutes later.* I think it was a bomb on the second building*. I think they had that bomb in there and they were like alright let's maximize it. *Hit it with a plane, and then hit the bomb*."  _THE PLANE REFERENCE IS FOR T1_. He did not witness that explosion.

"It was like, *I saw it in slow-motion*. It like erupted. The whole like side bank, *just like a slow-motion movie thing. Just like boom, just out*. *And there was like a white flash*. And I thought it shut my camera off to be honest with you."

*"There was a police copter like near it...I swear, I don't know what happen to him*, but. But _when the second one exploded *there was a helicopter not too far away*_."

*Clifton Cloud*: "*I was probably about a mile away *and um, *I didn't, didn't realize that the second explosion *was going on...*it was just just a quick sharp blast of white light, orange and then the sound*, the shockwave hit a few minutes later."

Lauer: "And it was while you were shooting that, that *the second plane came into view, and as you said, you really didn't even realize what you had captured*. What was your response when you went back and looked carefully at the tape?

*Cloud*: "I thought about um, where the plane had hit in the sixties floor where one of my companies largest client's is."

2nd plane & 1st "collapse" Clifton Cloud 9/12 11:50 am - YouTube


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, I did post an image of one real plane, but *it wasn't from 911 you miserable bitch*.
> ...


Att: 7forever

You never answered my question....

In regards to this image you posted...






1) where did the image of the plane on top come from?

2) what is the significance of comparing those two planes?


----------



## 7forever (Oct 30, 2016)

"And then heard this noise that seemed to come from everywhere but didn't...*had no idea what it was* and *then the south tower just exploded*, it just it just, *it just blew up*. And somebody said that was a plane and I was like,_ "*I was underneath it, I was looking at the tower*, I had my camera in my hand, I heard the noise, *I never saw the airplane*_."

*David, did not hear or see an approaching plane and did not photograph one*. He would have heard and felt the roaring engines coming in way before the tower exploded. *NO  AIRLINER HIT THE SOUTH TOWER*.






911stealth David Handschuh Propelled in Air a Block by Explosion & Saw No Plane - YouTube


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2016)

7forever said:


> "And then heard this noise that seemed to come from everywhere but didn't...*had no idea what it was* and *then the south tower just exploded*, it just it just, *it just blew up*. And somebody said that was a plane and I was like,_ "*I was underneath it, I was looking at the tower*, I had my camera in my hand, I heard the noise, *I never saw the airplane*_."
> 
> *David, did not hear or see an approaching plane and did not photograph one*. He would have heard and felt the roaring engines coming in way before the tower exploded. *NO  AIRLINER HIT THE SOUTH TOWER*.
> 
> ...


Why are you ignoring Post #108? What are you afraid of?


----------



## 7forever (Oct 31, 2016)

Why don't your fake planes have markings or windows? *There was no attempt to make the fake images look real*.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2016)

7forever said:


> Why don't your fake planes have markings or windows? *There was no attempt to make the fake images look real*.


I didn't post a picture of the plane, *you did*.

Why won't you answer the questions? What are you afraid of?

1) where did the image of the plane on top from that other image you posted  come from?

2) what is the significance of comparing those two planes?


----------



## 7forever (Oct 31, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't your fake planes have markings or windows? *There was no attempt to make the fake images look real*.
> ...



Why won't you answer the questions? What are you afraid of?

1) where did the fake plane images come from? 

2) Why would anyone produce such silly fakes that are missing wings and contain no markings or windows on a single one?

3) Why do you believe planes existed on 911 when there isn't one authentic image from that day to show anyone?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2016)

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


How can I answer questions about pictures *you posted?*

And why won't you answer questions about the pictures  *you posted?* What are you afraid of?

1) where did the image of the plane on top from that other image you posted come from?

2) what is the significance of comparing those two planes?


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)

7forever said:


> Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLVxWUbPDU
> 
> ...



The only explanation for this ignorance is that you're a Hillary supporter.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2016)

longknife said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> ...


Hey now!  That one is living in his own _private Idaho._


----------



## 7forever (Oct 31, 2016)

longknife said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing has changed one bit about chopper 4 filming an object that was neither a plane or helicopter.
> ...



*Fake plane images with no right wing and other missing parts*. How can you prove real planes with such garbage video? No markings. No windows. *No evidence of any real plane exists from 911*.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2016)

7forever said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


You're as crazy as ever. That image was so manipulated and blurred, most of the words are illegible.

Now then, about my questions you flat out refuse to answer....

In regards to this image you posted...






1) where did the image of the plane on top come from?

2) what is the significance of comparing those two planes?

3) why won't you answer these questions? Of what are you afraid?


----------



## 7forever (Oct 31, 2016)

*Robert Clark* has to be explain why they look that way. He was suppose to take two that I'm aware of. All the fake images were degraded purposely by those who created them.

robert clark 911 - Google Search


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2016)

7forever said:


> *Robert Clark* has to be explain why they look that way. He was suppose to take two that I'm aware of. All the fake images were degraded purposely by those who created them.
> 
> robert clark 911 - Google Search


Regardless of who altered that image, at least we agree it was _purposefully degraded,_ rendering any conclusion from it, utterly useless.

That said...

You still haven't answered my question....

In regards to this image you posted...






1) where did the image of the plane on top come from?

2) what is the significance of comparing those two planes?

3) why won't you answer? What are you so afraid of?


----------



## 7forever (Nov 1, 2016)

Regardless of the worthless quality this *Robert Clark image* depicts, it *is totally fake* based solely on every single part being misaligned with a real plane at the same angle, including the left engine. *The fake images and videos are sourced at the link posted below*. Someone did this comp several years ago and really nailed it. 

This single piece of evidence refuting a plane is more reasonable doubt than almost any defense attorney has ever raised that led to a not guilty verdict. *It takes a drastically different angle to produce a similar alignment* but even then, *the right wing is angled upward instead of straight out* as it clearly must be. 

9/11 Airplane Photo Gallery - 9-11-2001 - 2nd World Trade Center Attack


----------



## 7forever (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gamlon tried and failed at altering evidence to match existing altered evidence*. He was exposed then and will be right now.

Only if he'd used a model that wasn't readily available on goog-images. *He warped, distorted, and degraded the model to tilt Clark's fake*. I found the model and pointed out that its angle was similar to the one I was using to show how different the angle needed to be to create a match. *Gammy failed at failing*, making the case for forgery that much stronger. Don't even try this BS because *I will catch and expose your garbage*.


----------



## 7forever (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think Gammy produced this fake comparison but whomever did acknowledged that the fake image was at a much straighter angle in relation to the camera. *That is evident by Clark's image being greatly reduced in size*. Air Canada's wing alignment is closer to the fake because it doesn't reveal the left wing.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 1, 2016)

7forever said:


> *No evidence of any real plane exists from 911*.



That's the single silliest thing you've ever posted (and you've posted a planeload). See the pix below for evidence.

Forget the fact that all four planes fueled & loaded baggage, boarded passengers and crew, took off, and never landed. Forget that all have all been missing since 9/11. Forget the dozens of eye witnesses and millions who watched in horror as the 2nd plane hit the South Tower. Forget even the fact that there is something seriously wrong with you. Just listen to your fellow "Truthers" who find your no-plane silliness not just beyond the pale but to be the mis and disinfo which discredited and finally destroyed what was left of their shabby 9/11 "Truther" Movement.

9-11 Review: The Phantom Planes Meme
"The idea that the crashes of jetliners on 9/11 were faked has been the staple of disinformation and misinformation standing in the way of exposing the nature of the crimes of that day."


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

7forever said:


> Regardless of the worthless quality this *Robert Clark image* depicts, it *is totally fake* based solely on every single part being misaligned with a real plane at the same angle, including the left engine. *The fake images and videos are sourced at the link posted below*. Someone did this comp several years ago and really nailed it.
> 
> This single piece of evidence refuting a plane is more reasonable doubt than almost any defense attorney has ever raised that led to a not guilty verdict. *It takes a drastically different angle to produce a similar alignment* but even then, *the right wing is angled upward instead of straight out* as it clearly must be.
> 
> 9/11 Airplane Photo Gallery - 9-11-2001 - 2nd World Trade Center Attack


So it's a plane then. Thanks for proving you're batshit insane with your mind-numbingly retarded nonsense that it was an "orb."


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of the worthless quality this *Robert Clark image* depicts, it *is totally fake* based solely on every single part being misaligned with a real plane at the same angle, including the left engine. *The fake images and videos are sourced at the link posted below*. Someone did this comp several years ago and really nailed it.
> ...



But ... but ... it WAS an ORB! An ORB I tell you! And nothing you can say or post will convince me otherwise!

BTW, your tag line of Trump flapping his hands could well be a pic of 7forever


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


Nope, plane parts are fine. You thinking they're not because they don't line up perfectly to another image of a plane *at a slightly different angle* is what's insane.

And the best part...? *YOU * just proved it was a plane and not an "orb."


----------



## 7forever (Nov 1, 2016)

The angles are totally different. They have to align or else the Clark image is fake. Your plane fantasy goes away just like that.


----------



## 7forever (Nov 1, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of the worthless quality this *Robert Clark image* depicts, it *is totally fake* based solely on every single part being misaligned with a real plane at the same angle, including the left engine. *The fake images and videos are sourced at the link posted below*. Someone did this comp several years ago and really nailed it.
> ...



So it's not a plane then. Thanks for proving you're batshit insane with your mind-numbingly retarded nonsense that a black blob with misaligned parts is a plane.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2016)

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


Nope, that's a plane alright. Thanks for proving it.


----------



## 7forever (Nov 2, 2016)

Clark's image was proven fake a few years ago. Trolls don't understand facts they disagree with. *The black blob is fake*.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2016)

7forever said:


> Clark's image was proven fake a few years ago. Trolls don't understand facts they disagree with. *The black blob is fake*.


Regardless if you think it's fake, that's the image he captured on video flying into the WTC.

And it's clearly a plane, not an "orb."

Thanks again for clearing that up.


----------



## 7forever (Nov 2, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Clark's image was proven fake a few years ago. Trolls don't understand facts they disagree with. *The black blob is fake*.
> ...



It doesn't matter what I think. The image is fake and was never taken by Clark. Its part alignment is not possible no matter what the angle of the real plane is.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2016)

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


Your opinion is noted but it's still an image of a plane, not an "orb."


----------



## 7forever (Nov 2, 2016)

Faun said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I never said it was an orb. That was captured one time quite nicely. It could not be a plane for the reasons stated. It would also have to be explained why no one captured any footage that wasn't garbage. You know that's impossible with so much footage.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 2, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?


Some people say those planes were not real
I recently watched this documentary about 9/11 attacks

9/11 CONSPIRACY | Conclusive Evidence the 9/11 Planes Were NOT REAL | - YouTube

Of course I don't know if their conclusions are true or not.
I was just curious


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2016)

7forever said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Your opinion is noted but it's still an image of a plane, not an "orb."
> ...



You have indeed claimed (for years) that the Towers were attacked by a black orb or blob and continue to insist there were no planes involved. There was plenty of footage of a plane slamming into the South Tower and even some of what was left of at least one of them (pix below). So why do you continue to deny the planes? Is everyone except you part of the conspiracy and cover up?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And again with this stupid shit. Ok what happened to the crew and passengers of the aircraft? If no planes where did they go?
> ...



Believe it or not, anyone can upload anything to the WWW. There are very serious contributors who say that Neil Armstrong never set foot on the moon and many more who believe the earth is flat. It is important to give them and their theories the consideration they so richly deserve:


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 2, 2016)

That's true SAYIT
I watched so many videos about flat earth, landing on the moon and even reptilians
You can post everything on the web


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> That's true SAYIT
> I watched so many videos about flat earth, landing on the moon and even reptilians
> You can post everything on the web


 
And people in desperate need of some attention (even anonymously at obscure message boards) do exactly that.
9/11 spawned an entire cottage industry of YouTubes and websites and cult heroes, all of whom claim to have "proof" that the attack was some sort of conspiracy. You can read (and laugh at) their lunacy right here at USMB and while most are harmless and entertaining (like 7forever), there is an undercurrent of malicious intent (like Divid Icke's reptile theory) in many of them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2016)

Spot the insanity...



7forever said:


> I never said it was an *orb*.





7forever said:


> The NBC *ORB* was a fraction of the width of tower 1.


----------

